# iptables mit Kernel 2.6.22 kennt kein -m recent mehr[solved]

## tommy_d

hallo Forum,

ich hab mir gerade den Kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 gebaut (von 2.6.21-gentoo-r4). Also gentoo-sources emergt, make oldconfig, make, make modules_install und make install. Ich habe eine iptables Zeile:

```

 # iptables -A OUTPUT -m recent --name myself --set

```

die antwortet

```

iptables: match `recent' v1.3.5 (I'm v1.3.8).

```

Die  /lib/iptables/libipt_recent.so ist da, aber nicht neu gebaut worden (noch mit Datum von Mai). Wenn ich sie mal umbenenne, meckert das gleiche iptables-Kommando "no such File or Directory". 

Im .config steht 

```

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

```

Unter dem 2.6.21er Kernel ging das noch wunderbar. Ich hab mal gegoogelt, es hat wohl mal 2005 so ein Problem gegeben...aber das kann's doch nicht sein...

hat jemand eine Idee, woran mal da drehen könnte?

Gruss und Dank, ThomasLast edited by tommy_d on Mon Sep 03, 2007 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kurt

hallo,

mach doch mal "emerge iptables", anschliessend sollte es wider gehen.

gruss

kurt

----------

## tommy_d

Hab ich probiert, hat aber nix genützt  :Sad: 

Über nacht habe ich noch einen emerge -e world gemacht, hat aber auch nix genützt.

Gruss Thomas

----------

## phixom

Hast du evtl. mit dem "extensions" USE-Flag rumgespielt?

phixom

----------

## tommy_d

Wusste gar nicht, daß es das gibt (hab's auf die Schnelle auch nicht in use.desc gefunden).

Aber: nein, ich habe nur den Kernel geupgraded und bin beim nöchsten Booten über die Fehlermeldung gestolpert. Habe dann das Backup von vor dem Upgrade (also mit dem Kernel 2.6.21-r4) eingespielt -> ging wieder. Nochmal den Kernel upgegraded ohne irgendwas anderes zu tun (ausser dem emerge gentoo-sources und den 4 make's wie oben) -> ging wieder nicht.   :Sad: 

----------

## mv

Ich hatte ebenfalls das Problem, dass recent nicht mehr ging. Nach Setzen des extension flags vor emergen von iptables tut es wieder.

Anscheinend wurde recent (oder irgendwas, was von recent benötigt wird) neuerdings als extension erklärt.

Hoffentlich wird recent nicht demnächst entfernt - es ist zur Zeit die bequemste Portknocking-Möglichkeit.

----------

## tommy_d

Mensch, Du hast Recht! Ich habs gemacht wie Du gesagt hast, und jetzt tut's auch bei mir wieder.   :Very Happy: 

Ich war gar nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen, bei den *lokalen* USE Flags von iptables zu suchen.

Vielen vielen Dank jedenfalls an Dich und alle und schönen Abend noch

Thomas

----------

